# DELL XPS 15 als Programmiergerät?



## pointersindklasse (18 September 2017)

Guten Tag, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Laptop/Ultrabook, das mit Simatic Manager/TIA V13 klarkommt, da ich diesen für die Firma und für die Technikerweiterbildung benötige. Leistungsmässig sind die XPS ja Topware, nur ist die Frage ob da ein Laptop mit RJ45 nicht klüger wäre, um evtl. Adapter-, Treiber- und sonstige Schnittstellenprobleme zu umgehen.
Windows 10 muss eben noch mit einer Professional Version ersetzt werden, dann sollte es doch klappen oder? Klärt mich auf 

Kurze Hardwareübersicht:
Intel® Core™ i7-7700HQ
16 GB DDR4, 2.400 MHz
PCIe-SSD-Festplatte, 512 GB
NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1050 mit 4GB GDDR5          
InfinityEdge-Display, 15,6 Zoll, FHD (1.920 x 1.080)
1 HDMI
2 USB 3.0 mit PowerShare
1 Thunderbolt™ 3 (2-Lane PCI Express der 3. Generation)
Killer 1535 (802.11ac, 2x2, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth 4.1)
Windows 10 Home (64 Bit)

Danke für eure Antworten im vorraus!

Gruß*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## santacrews (18 September 2017)

Mahlzeit!

Wir haben auch ein paar Kollegen, die genau so ein Ding von der IT verpasst bekommen haben. Ich bin froh, dass mein Leasing dafür zu früh war und noch ein "richtiges" Laptop habe.
Eine Sache stört mich am aller aller allermeisten: Das Touchpad bzw. der fehlende Trackpoint. Ich weiß, absolute Gewöhnungssache, aber ein Laptop ohne Trackpoint ist für mich Schrott.
Wo ich aber mit Sicherheit viel Zuspruch bekomme ist das Adaptergedönse. Das muss einem bewusst sein (wie Du ja auch schon geschrieben hast), dass man davon einen Haufen dabei haben muss. Probleme habe ich jetzt eigentlich noch nicht so gehört. Und bedenke, dass das kein CD Laufwerk mehr hat. Braucht man zwar immer weniger, aber viele Hersteller schicken Software und Doku auf CD mit. Download ist da manchmal nicht drin. Also auch externes CD-Laufwerk immer mitschleppen.

Leistungsmäßig (CPU/RAM etc.) sind die echt in Ordnung. Aber TIA ist und bleibt langsam. Zumindest im Vergleich zu Step7 V5.5.


----------



## Lars Weiß (18 September 2017)

Das einzige, was mich an der Konfiguration stören stört, ist Windows 10 Home...


----------



## david (14 Februar 2018)

Ich nutze aktuell für Step7 v5.6 ein Thinkpad T560 mit 6-Zellen 2. Akku.
Langzeiterfahrung kann ich noch keine teilen, und auch mit Windows 10 hakt es ein wenig, ich weiss aber mittlerweile, warum.

Das T560 hat ein mattes FHD Display, eine super Akkulaufzeit, und eine vollwertige RJ45 Buchse.
Das Einzige was mir Negatives aufgefallen ist, ist die lange Ladedauer, da nur ein 45 Watt Netzteil mitgeliefert wird, und der Akku um die 100 Wh hat.

Die super Tastatur mit Numpad und die gute Verarbeitung haben mich so überzeugt, dass ich mir jetzt privat auch ein Lenovo P71 gekauft habe, als Ersatz für mein Dell Precision M4800.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (14 Februar 2018)

Das Display kann für TIA eigentlich nicht groß genug sein. Vielleicht kannst du noch 1" mehr bekommen...
Und auf jeden Fall sollte das ein mattes Display sein. Wobei ich zuletzt kaum noch andere gesehen habe.
Die fehlende RJ45-Buchse ist etwas unschön. Andererseits: Ich nutze meinen Port auch nur sehr selten, weil ich einen WLAN-Router mit 5 Ports als Access-Point einsetze.
Für Inbetriebnahmen eine tolle Sache.
Allerdings muss man da ggf. das IP-Band anpassen, wenn man häfig in verschiedenen Netzen unterwegs ist.

Ansonsten dürfte das von der Leistung her gut passen.


----------



## herbert1 (15 März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte nur nochmal wegen einem Programmiergerät fragen.
Wäre für TIA V14 ; Step 7 V5.6 ; WinCCflex ; SPS-Visu und diverser Umrichtersoftware.
Lenovo ThinkPad P71  oder Dell Precision Workstation 7520 oder was
würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Danke
[h=1][/h]


----------

